# PSE or Bowtech



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a choice to make and need some help. Its been a long time since I bought a new bow, and a friend has two newly used bows. He wants to get rid of one.

Here are my choices. Both fully loaded.

1. 2011 PSE Vendeta XL
2. 2010 Bowtech Sentinel 

Both are in excellent shape and price is not in the equation. He's giving me a good deal either way.


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

never shot either one of those but 
i have a bowtech guardian one of the quietest bows ever produced and absolutly love it. after i bought mine two more have been bought by coworkers after they heard how quiet it is. when u pull the trigger the first thing you hear is the arrow hitting the target


----------



## Brian7880 (Dec 6, 2010)

I recommend you pass on the Pop-Shoot-Explode!!! PSE is not the same quality as the Bowtech.


----------



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. Keep the votes coming. 

Brian, is the "pop-shoot-explode" a problem with the vendeta or just pse in general? old or new problem?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

No one can make the decision for you. My best advise is to shoot both and buy the one that YOU like the best. What one person like another on will have. I shoot a bowtech and love it and I have shot the PSE and like them too but I do not like the design of the riser grip. I have big hands and it's just not comfortable for me.


----------



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys. Ive been doing some internet work on these two bows and really like the bowtech as well. I think the center pivot technology is a real plus, as it reduces vibration and noise dramatically. 

I am going to shoot them both this weekend and will post back with my choice, and a review of each. 

Keep voting for fun.


----------



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

*The decision is in*

I went and shot both bows and here are the good and bad of each and my decision. The decision was easy.

Both bows were basically set up the same with fall away rests, similar sights, ect. They were also tunened exceptionally well.

PSE Vendeta
- Nice looking bow. A little light for its size. I like a heavier bow for stability.
- Draw was very smooth with a fairly solid back end.
- Fairly loud when released whith a lot of vibration in the hand.
- The earlier comment was correct. The grip is too small, and just feels awkward. I know that the small grip is meant to reduce gripping torque, but just don't feel right.
- The most negative is how loud it is, and the high vibration.

Bowtech Sentinel 
- Nice looking bow whith good heavy feel. Very steady while aiming.
- Silent draw. Absolutely no noise. The back wall is very solid. 
- Feel good in the hand.
- When shot, there is NO vibration. 
- This is the quietest bow I've ever shot.
- I really can't find a negative. Maybe I will eventually find one because this is my new bow. :bounce:

Shot it six times this morning to get it sighted in. Hitting a quarter at 20 yards already. LOVE IT. Really the only thing I'm gonna do is get a bit stiffer arrows maybe a bit heavier. This thing is fast. I would hate for an arrow to explode. I might look into another rest. I'm not a big fan of drop away rest. They are just something else mechanical that can fail at the wrong time.

Thanks for all the votes and comments. Here she is.


----------



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

*Could not do this regularly with my old bow*

Group at 30 yrds. This bow is awesome. Now dialing in my 50 yrd pin, not that I would take that shot in the field. I like to practice long. It makes those close in shots simple.


----------

